# DI=604 Router



## rodders1935 (May 3, 2005)

Hi All,
I am a complete novice,old & semi-senile..lol
Need help with setting up my router(DI-604)
I have 2 pc`s virtually side by side & need them to communicate with each other..File & printer sharing.
Can someone hold my hand & take me thro what needs to be done.
Techie talk will not help me I`m afraid.
Have had pc`s linked directly by a cable but this is so slow.
I do know the ip address of each pc,just about managed the ipconfig & pinging etc.But thats all
Ok who can take on this labour of love
Many thanks
Rod Bissett


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in tc/ip properties check file and printer shareing is installed,if it in not installed click on install and select it from the list
on each computer go into my computer
right click on the drives you wish to share and click on the sharing tab


----------



## rodders1935 (May 3, 2005)

*Di-604*

Many Thanks for reply my friend.
Have done as suggested.
But still no results,I am missing something simple & its driving me nuts.
If I go into network connections on each pc can see my setups receiving packets etc.Have checked firewalls they so Filesharing & printer are exceptions.
Can see shared documents on both pc`s.
Currently going thro the manual on router for clues.
Do I need to setup a workplace?
All the best
Rod Bissett


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at page 33 in the manual


----------



## rodders1935 (May 3, 2005)

*Di-604*

Hiya Dia,
OK Whole new ball game.
I`m now 2/3 success
On the old computer I have all shared docs...from old & new computer,also have printer sharing.
The new computer only shows its own shared files I use the wizard to add another connection,choose one of the folders on the old..few seconds delay appears to accept command & states when I click on finish folder will appear in place........but it never appears.
Many Thanks for your help to date
All the best
rod bissett


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

which wizard are you refering to


----------



## rodders1935 (May 3, 2005)

*Di-604*

Hiya dai,
Wizard.....in My network places lefthand column under network tasks..add a network place you get the Add network place wizard.
Cant understand why I can get Printer sharing from the old computer but not the files??
Nervous to kick it out & start again but maybe what I should do.
Original problems I think came from firewalls..had two on,so closed one down & spent time working on exceptions/trusted area which gave me the breakthro....I think
Many Thanks
Rod


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you run the wizard run it from the main computer first and then on the second,if it does not take always run on the first comp again and then the second.
turn the firewalls off while you setup so you can tell if they are the cause of any problem
have you enabled sharing on the second comp


----------

